# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar 10 mg take to kick in?

## juicepig

How long does Anavar take to kick in????

----------


## juicepig

bump....

----------


## powerliftmike

the general rule of thumb for orals are 3 days. however, with 10mg anavar , i dont really think you will be noticing any "kick in". perhaps look a little better after a few weeks, but thats about it. why so low?

----------


## MACKATTACK

by 10 mgs you mean what?

You should start out with the normal doasage of 50+ from day one and it takes like 2 weeks for the "warmth" feeling to kick in and 3~4 weeks for strength gains to really kick in and i would say ~5+ to start seeing some lean muscle mass.....

----------


## Big

10mg of var? umm...never.
what is the cycle?

----------


## Dancer

Are you are male or female?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

anavar is wack, i wouldent even waste my time takin 100mg a day, its just not worth it.

----------


## seriousmass

> Are you are male or female?


Exactly what I was thinking.

Maybe this a chick...

----------


## Big

> anavar is wack, i wouldent even waste my time takin 100mg a day, its just not worth it.


I think it kicks ass at 100mg/day

----------


## KatsMeow

looking at the avy and the screen name, I'm doubting its a female...


you aren't going to feel anything from 10mgs of Var

----------


## ninesecz

Yeh if you think Var sucks then maybe both of you got bunk Var! i do not know about 100mg ED but I have my brother running 60mg ED for 7weeks or whenever the 300 pills run out and i am hoping to see some great changes. Tighter midsection and lower bodyfat. increase strength / therefore helping to increase endurance

----------


## seriousmass

> looking at the avy and the screen name, I'm doubting its a female...


Well actually, I was thinking more along the lines of this being his girlfriend... using his account..

----------


## Ashop

> How long does Anavar take to kick in????


Within the 1st week. Are you only using 10mg daily?

----------


## juicepig

I'm a guy... sometimes a pig... and what i meant was i have 10mg pills.... Im taking 30 mg a day for a week then go 40 mg every day.... so it takes 3 days to kick in?? how is this drug for weightloss? only got about 5-8 pounds to lose

----------


## Big

you can lose weight while taking var, but var alone won't make you lose weight.
I wouldn't ramp the doses and that's low.
stats?

----------


## Dancer

> I'm a guy... sometimes a pig... and what i meant was i have 10mg pills.... Im taking 30 mg a day for a week then go 40 mg every day.... so it takes 3 days to kick in?? how is this drug for weightloss? only got about 5-8 pounds to lose


Weight loss is majority diet minor level aas use... 10mg for a male will not do much...

HRT dosage for men can rage up to 20mg...

----------


## skinnypunk

Has anyone here tried running var at lower levels for any length of time?

----------


## Wolverine88

i am taking ana 60mg a day. since it has a 10 - 12 hr half life do i take 20mg 3 times a day or 30mg every 12 hrs. not sure which is the best way to get the best results. please help me out here

thank you

----------


## Sooner54

Yeah wolverine I would like to know as well. I've been on Test C for 7 weeks now. I'm about to start anavar next week I was going to take 100 mgs a day. Should I take 5 in the morning and the othe 5 in the evening?

----------

